# zapomenout něco / na něco



## Odriski

Dobrý den!
Dnes jsem se učil vyraz "zapomenout na něco" i "zapomenout něco". Ale nevím, jaký je rozdil mezi nimi. Můžete vysvětlit mi to?
Děkuji!


----------



## kelt

zapomenout na něco

zapomínáme na činnost, třeba i jen implikovanou
_Zapomněl jsem na bráchu._ (= nepozval jsem ho)


zapomenout něco

zapomínáme konkrétní údaj
_Zapomněl jsem kolik bylo hodin / jakou měl barvu / její číslo._

zapomínáme na činnost, třeba i jen implikovanou
_Zapomněl jsem pozvat bráchu._
_Zapomněl jsem (si) klíče._ (= nevzal jsem si je)


----------



## kuba kuba

Odriski said:


> Dobrý den!
> Dnes jsem se učil *výraz* "zapomenout na něco" i "zapomenout něco". Ale nevím, jaký je *mezi nimi rozdíl*. Můžete *mi to* vysvětlit?
> Děkuji!


Bohemoš určitě vysvětlí lépe než já.


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, ale ještě ne tak moc rozumím Vášemu vysvětlení, můžete detailněji vysvětlit?


----------



## Encolpius

Zajímavá otázka. 
Ale nezdá se vám, že můžeme zapomenout něco nebo na něco, ale můžeme zapomenout pouze na někoho (ne někoho).
Ovšem pouze v 1. základním významu - selže člověku paměť

zapomenout na + předmět, osoba
zapomenout + předmět

zapomenout *něco *X zapomenout *na něco*..... 

1) něco konkrétního [jak již uvedeno] (čili: něčí, od něčeho) - 
zapomenout název knihy (čeho), jméno ulice (čeho), jeho adresu (čí) - v angličtině by tam bylo "his, her, its, of"
*používá se častěji 
*
2) činnost, co se člověk musel dlouho učit
zapomenout na postup práce
*používá se zřídka*

člověk > zapomenout na koho
předmět > zapomenout něco

*Ale*: 
zapomněl babičku v parku (he *left *his granny in the park)
chci zapomenout na válku (*stop thinkin*g)

a spousta dalších významů....


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

obě dvě úvahy jsou naprosto správné, pouze tedy již doplním, že se jedná - de facto - o *synonyma*, ano. Byť si - hned na úvod - nemyslím, že je paralelní užívání těchto vazeb - pro studenty českého jazyka (jako cizího jazyka) - vhodné... :-(!!!

*Rada*: Osobně se domnívám, že by bylo velice užitečné, nadmíru vhodné užívati jenom jednu z výše uvedených vazeb. To znamená, studenti českého jazyka (jako cizího jazyka) by si měli osvojiti, naučiti jenom tu vazbu, jejíž praktické využití je nejuniverzálnější (alespoň tedy z větší části!). Tj. osvojiti si právě tu vazbu, v které nebude uživatel jazyka - gramaticky/sémanticky - zásadně chybovati. Doporučuji si osvojiti vazbu s předložkou, tj. "*zapomenout na někoho/něco*". Pouze a jenom v případě, že budete chtíti zdůraznit, vyjádřiti místo, lokaci dané události ("něco je někde"), pak užívejte vazbu zásadně "*bez prepozice (=> zapomenout něco někde)*", ano! A to z důvodu toho, že ona prepozice "na" se stejně objeví v oné vyjádřené lokaci (viz příklady uvedené níže).

*- Gramaticky vzato*: 
- Obě vazby, rekce vyžadují akuzativ (tj. předmět ve 4. pádě). Jedná se o jedno sloveso, nikoliv o dvě, ano!, 
- V předložce "na někoho/něco" lze u daného slovesa ale udělati chybu! 
*- Sémanticky vzato*: 
- Nevzniká v jejich užití zásadní rozdíl (velice mírná diferenciace, možná, viz níže).,
- Vazby jsou si téměř rovnocenné (tj. lze je považovat za synonyma)!

*a) <>Zapomenout na koho/co<> 4. pád
*- užití: velice univerzální (pro lidskou činnost, materiální věci, osobní záležitosti, osoby (oslovení, jména - vhodné!), časové události (např. schůzka, rande, výročí, svatba, pátek etc.),
- sémanticky/gramaticky nelze udělat nikdy - zásadní, fatální - chybu, tato vazba vyzní vždy jazykově správně,
- lokace nemusí být uvedena, vazba má spíše oznamovací, informativní charakter:
a) informuji někoho o něčem, co se událo, stalo;
aa) připomenutí si něčeho, co jsem (sám) udělal. Pozastavuji se nad tím. "Co jsem to jen udělal?" - Kroutím nad tím hlavou...)

*b) <>Zapomenout něco (někde)<> 4. pád
*- užití: mírně omezeno (lidská činnost, materiální věc, zřídka kdy i pro osoby!),
- vazba je spojena často s lokací (tzn. místem události)


Příklady (kontrasty):

1) *Zapomněl jsem na svoji sestru* (např. na dvoře). *x* *Zapomněl jsem* *svoji sestru* *na dvoře*. (SYNONYMA)
2) *Na dopis *(na stole) *jsem* bohužel *zapomněl*.* x* *Dopis na stole* *jsem* bohužel *zapomněl*. (SYNONYMA)
2) Měl narozeniny a já *jsem* *na něho zapomněl*. (=> Zde ta předložka "na" musí nutně býti, jinak věta vyzní jako 1) druhá věta! To by nevyznělo správně!!!)
3) *Zapomněl jsem* *na auto* na dvoře. x *Zapomněl jsem auto* *na dvoře*. 
4) *Diář* *jsem zapomněl na stole, na chatě*.* x Na diář jsem zapomněl.
*5) *Na Tebe/Vás/pátek/naše výročí/rodiče bych* nikdy *nezapomněl*. (=> Zde ta předložka "na" musí nutně býti, jinak věta vyzní jako 1) druhá věta! To by nevyznělo správně!!!)

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, Bohemos, Pochopil jsem.


----------

